# Advice needed for rehoming



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi guys, Im seeking some advice- I went into my local pet shop today to buy the budgies some treats and saw a lonely cockatiel on his own in a cage the man saw me looking saying was I interested and that they were trying to get him a good home as he was brought in over the weekend by a lady who had saved him from a friend who wanted to just let him go!! Poor thing. 
It's pulled at my heart strings and I had been looking at getting a Lutino cockatiel but my only problem is he seems (well to me) a little worse for wear :-( I'm not sure but it looks as if his wings had been clipped at some point and are growing back, I'm not 100% how old he is but maybe he looks a little ruffled because he still is young? 
His feet looked a little dry and nails a little long 

Any advice would be brilliant !!


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

The bird doesnt look worse for wear to me. If his feathers are a bit disheveled it's most likely due stress. change of environment. Loosing his human, etc.

If your interested in a tiel. I'd say take him (2 of my birds are rescue birds) you'll get good karma points.

Although I'm clueless on mutations, in that second picture he looks to be some sort of pied. Some of hes wing feathers look darker


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Poor little bird. Was he puffed up and sleeping the whole time? I'm hoping he's not ill and perhaps just stressed about the situation. He is a beautiful bird. I have a rehomed tiel and he has brought so much joy into our lives. There are so many birds out there in need of homes that I always encourage people to think about taking in a rehomed bird. With any bird though, you should quarantine for 30 days at least before introducing to other birds and vet checks are always a good idea.


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I think he's adorable! He looks good, as long as he was acting okay. I'm sure he is a little stressed, but with some love and attention he would probably make a wonderful addition to your home! As mentioned earlier, you should quarantine him and get him checked by a vet. It's so nice to get adopt a bird who needs a nice home!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that bird isn't Lutino but I could be wrong. I would almost say he's looks like clear pied? The disheveled appearance could be a side effect of poor living conditions, especially if she was just going to set him loose. It's something that would be improved by a proper diet and care. 

I think you should get him if you're able  he looks like he needs a home he can depend on.


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

Aw thanks guys! I've never had a cockatiel before and wanted one and I said if I did I'd rehome one if I did get one ... I'm glad you don't think he looks ill but as I said I haven't had much experience with them and he looked a little fluffed but as you said could be due to stress ... The man said I could have him for £40 cage and all. 

I'm hoping I can have another look tomorrow and see how he is maybe get a few more pictures - I was concerned about his feet but he moved when I tried to get a picture so maybe tomorrow if I post a pic you guys could give me some more advice!? Sorry for being a pain  snd thanks for all the comments


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

It's pretty yellow. Couldn't that mean liver or kidney problems...?


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

That's another idea I was considering but wasn't sure. :/ I didn't think it altered full body color so much, but that's possible too. Clear pied can be almost white to pretty yellow infused, and there's that primrose color out there but a vet check would be a really good idea. Especially coming from a probably subpar home.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

I know little about genetics but it appears the lutinos "can range from all yellow to all white". See

http://www.cockatiels.org/main/ncs-photo-gallery/lutino-cockatiels/

His yellow is beautiful.



SoCalTiels said:


> ...he looks like he needs a home he can depend on.


Yes, I thought the same thing when I saw him.


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

Liver problems? :-/


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

I had a very yellow pied tiel. She looked the same color as this little one, but with some white on her wings. I think it's just the normal color. Does his poop look ok?


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

I'll have to have a check tomorrow when I go back and see for deffinate - I'll take a few snaps and see what you guys think


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

Hm doesn't look too well!
I'd second the liver problem possibility.
If you did want to adopt it, you'd need to get it checked out at a vet asap


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

also, the crest looks fairly long, so I wouldn't think it's an absolute baby or anything like that.


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

Lutino I believe is latin (it's some lanuage) for yellow I think his feathers look a little rough but he could be sleeping for many reasons while yes being sick is one and the most common it could also be due to stress. Take him to the vet to make sure he's healthy then as long as you provide a proper diet and plenty of sleep he should have a massive improvement in his feathers during his next molt and you will also see a healthier and happier bird within a month.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

Poor baby. He's probably so stressed, so afraid and missing his family. For $40 I would definitely bring him home, and make a vet appointment for a check up. I'm going to pray that you bring him home!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Poor little baby, hope all is well with him.

And wow he is YELLOW! And I call Mack banana bird


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

Got out late from work today and been stuck in traffic so by the time I get to the pet shop it'll be closed! So I'm going to see if I can get there on Thursday as I cant tomorrow! So a bit of a nightmare! 

Thanks for all the advice guys! I do hope he is okay 
If he did have a liver problem what would be the corse of action ? Antibiotics? Or more serious ?


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Aww, looks like such a sweetie. Poor bird. Always so sad to see pets losing their human.


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous and If you rehome get him to the vet asap but I would snatch him up in a heartbeat he looks so sad and lonely  He almost looks primrose to me , But he could be a clear pied or have liver disease . Hopefully its not the later


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

Well I hope so , I'm just being a little cautious about it because of my three budgies and they come first so if I did get him and he was sick is feel bad that I'd be spending quite a bit of time with the cockatiel nursing him ... And also the whole risk of what if my busgie then get sick :-/ 
I understand stage quarenteen process and have done it with my three but still running a risk like that could be bad ... 
As I said hopefully Thursday I can get down there and see him again ! But I'm going to try really hard to get out of work early Tomo so I can see him again


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

From what I understand, the liver and kidney diseases mentioned typically come from a long term poor diet, not really being contagious in nature. Like fatty liver disease is usually caused by eating only seeds and lacking in other beneficial nutrients. Maybe you could see if the pet store would do a vet check at all before getting him? To see what you could be getting into health wise, hopefully just something minor that can be corrected in the right environment.


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

That's a good idea although to be fair I doubt they would pay out for it but there's no harm in asking ! I'm going to see what I can do for the little guy he does look like he needs a good home and some care


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Bethanyi said:


> If he did have a liver problem what would be the corse of action ? Antibiotics? Or more serious ?


Here are some links with information on liver problems in tiels/birds:
http://beautyofbirds.com/liverdisease.html
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=15+1829&aid=2430
http://www.vcahospitals.com/main/pe...le/animal-health/liver-disorders-in-birds/883

You might call an avian vet and ask. It wouldn't hurt!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Often liver disease can be treated by giving a healthy diet and also milk thistle supplements helps. The yellow may just be his color. I haven't seen a lot of birds with liver disease but I thought their overall feather condition was bad- I may be wrong. And they often have stringy feathers. There was a good discussion awhile ago on a bird who was really yellow but it was his coloring- I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I found the thread but unfortunately the picture of the bird has been removed. I'll still post though as it's a good discussion on liver disease, etc. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28217&highlight=srtiels+yellow


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I always forget that some yellow is a normal coloring for some birds, but still it doesn't hurt to bring it up just in case it is something more


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

I was able to get down to him today just before he was closing - I think he is moulting at the moment as I can see a few pin feathers


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

He's so cute! I love the picture when he is looking at you. His feet look okay from what I can tell. Was it the color/texture you were worried about? They look very similar to my tiels feet. Maybe the molting makes him look a little scruffy. My gray tiel always looks a little scruffy, especially when he was young. Is he active? How is his poop? The sleepy pictures concern me, but if he is not always like that he could be fine. Do you visit him at 2:00-3:00 or so? Could be nap time too. I hope you decide to get him and give him the nice home he deserves!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Nails are a bit long, not too bad. Feet maybe a little dry, but not really noticeable. But man, that mottled look of smaller white marks against all the bright yellow, I love it. He is a stunning color, I hope it's a natural shade for him and not a previously poor diet. Honestly, if I saw him around here, would snatch him up in a heart beat.


----------



## Bethanyi (Jul 15, 2014)

He is lovely isn't he!  I had a look and his poop looks okay to me - his nails are very long and one looks like it's bent upwards? I'm really hoping I can get him tomorrow !! My mum who seemed fine about it is now making an issue - a bit late now I've done all my research and visited him a few times - I'll be gutted if I can't take him home and give him the attention he deserves!


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

A pedicure perch should be able to take care of the nails. I hope you can get him tomorrow


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

He is such a sweet looking bird, I hope you pick him up. He reminds me of my parent's yellow bird Wild Bird Hickock in his coloring.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

yay! he's beautiful


----------



## Bird Crazy (Sep 13, 2014)

Any news? I hope you were able to get the little guy!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Fingers crossed you can get him.


----------

